# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: راه اندازي وب سايت دات نت بر روي لينوكس

## iran400

عرض سلام خدمت تمامي مهندسين و بچه هاي متخصص 

بنده يك پروه وب بيس دارم كه در vs2005 طراحي شده است. از آبجكت خاصي هم استفاده نشده است. بانك اطلاعاتي آن هم sqlserver 2005 مي باشد. با فرض اينكه ديتابيس روي يك سرور ديگر مي باشد چطور مي توانم در سرور هاي لينوكس اين پروژه را راه اندازي كنم.

از سايت mono-project.com يك ايميج لينوكس دريافت كردم، بصورت پيش فرض نرم افزارهاي طرحي شده در vs2005 وب بيس را راحت اجرا مي كرد ولي بنده متوجه نشدم كه چطور مي توانم يك پروژه جديد اضافه نمايم.

شنيده بودم كه حتي در نسخه هايي از opensuse، منو را پيش فرض ساپورت مي كند ولي هرچقدر سروكله زدم نتونستم باهاش كار كنم.

آيا توي سرور هاي لينوكس منو را مي شود نصب كرد؟ خود منو هزينه داره يا اپن سورسه؟
اگه يك نفر مثل بنده كه از لينوكس هيچ نمي داند بخواهد تو شبكه داخلي يك سايت راه اندازي كند بر روي سرور لينوكس و البه پروژه دات نت، چكار بايد انجام بدهد؟
جايي هست كه آموزش a تا z آن را داشته باشد؟

با تشكر

----------


## jalalx

سلام دوست عزیز
دست روی دلم نذار که خونه!!!
منم یه مدتیه دنبال کار با مونو توی لینوکس هستم٬ البته من از توزیع اوبونتو استفاده می کنم. از اینا بگذریم. برای اجرای یک سایت مونو فقط می دونم که باید آپاچی رو برای این کار config کنیم. ولی نمی دونم چطور!



> آيا توي سرور هاي لينوكس منو را مي شود نصب كرد؟ خود منو هزينه داره يا اپن  سورسه؟


بله٬ مونو رو می تونید روی همه ی نسخه های توزیع های لینوکس نصب کنید.
مونو کاملا رایگان و کاملا منبع باز هست. البته یه سری ابزارهای جانبی داره که هزینه داره. از این ابزار ها من فقط یه افزونه واسه ویژوال استودیو توی ویندوز دیدم.

 من از مونو فقط بلدم برنامه ی دسکتاپ درست کنم. خیلی خوشحال میشم اگه کسی بتونه به من هم در این زمینه کمک کنه.

----------


## حامد مصافی

براي اين كار علاوه بر خود مونو بايد ماژولي براي apache (فرض مي كنيم از آپاچي استفاده مي كنيد) با نام Mod_mono و سرور كوچك asp.net موسوم به xsp را نصب كنيد. 
در مرحله بعد بايد در فايل پيكره بندي apache ماژول Mod_Mono را لود كنيد.
براي اجراي وبسايت هاي با نسخه 2 CLR از XSP2 به جاي XSP استفاده كنيد.

و مطمئن شويد پسوند هاي مورد نياز به اين ماژول مپ شده اند
AddHandler mono .aspx .ascx .asax .ashx .config .cs .asmx .axd

مي‌ماند جزئيات كار كه آشنايي با آپاچي را مي‌طلبد.

----------


## iran400

سلام دوستان

باتشكر از رهنمودهايتان

اگر فردي بخواهد با php كار كند در ويندوز هزار و يك راه جلوي پاي آن گذاشته مي شود
ولي هيچ راهنمايي براي استفاده دات نت در لينوكس نيست!

فردي كه هيچ از لينوكس نمي داند و مي خواهد يك پروژه وب بيس راه اندازي نمايد و احتياج به يك راهنمايي ساده از الف تا ي كار دارد به كجا بايد مراجعه كند
دوستاني كه مي توانند راهنمايي فرمايند.

با تشكر

----------


## reza_magical

سلام
عزیزانی که تو این کار تجربه دارن ، لطف کنن یک توضیح کامل و و ساده و با جزییات در این مورد بدن تا ماهایی برای ماها که مبتدی هستیم درک و فهمش راحتر باشه.
من یه وب سایت Aspx  ایجاد کردم که با دیتابیس mssql  کار میکنه.
می خوام این وب سایت رو روی هاست لینوکس نصب کنم.
باید چیکار کنم ؟ احتیاج به نصب نرم افزار خاصی بر روی سرور هست ؟ با توجه به اینکه به سرور دسترسی وجود نداره  ،   چه نرم افزارهایی باید روی سرور نصب شده باشه؟ 
 لطفا مرحله به مرحله واضح توضیح بدید طوری که کسانی که در این زمینه مبتدی هستند متوجه بشن.

ممنونم .

----------

